# pasture rental prices/Kansas



## draftlover (Sep 17, 2013)

We have 30 acres we want to rent for cattle pasture. Great pasture, fantastic pond. Soon to be fixed fence(safe). What type of $$ can we expect to get? Is it usually per acre, per month, per season, per head? We're in east central, south of Kansas City. Thanks!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If you go into kstate.org website they have that info. Generally I move mine in after second week of April pull out in October all depends ongrass conditions. You will need to dictate the quantity and length of time. My advice would be to ask neighbor's how they handle theirs ie $ acres per head


----------

